# Octave hosts 2x MECA / 1x IASCA SQ & SPL Sep 7th



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Our second show for the year. This time a dual format. We had a great turn out last time lets make this one better.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Bump!!!


----------

